# International Driving License in Australia



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have small question regarding driving license in Australia. 

In RTA website, it was mentioned that we need to apply for Australian driving licence (L) and the overseas licence will be valid for initial 3 months. If that is the case normal ordinary licence from my current country is enough or I need to get the international driving license?

I know there are so many passionate drivers in this forum 

-Rams


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have small question regarding driving license in Australia.
> 
> ...


As long as your licence is in english with english date, that's fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Dont bother wasting your time and money on the international licence. Just use your own and focus on getting an Australian licence as quick as you can.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Currently I am holding learners license for car with me (India). Is it still valid or do I need to get the permanent license in my country? Because I need to wait 30 days to get permanent license.

-Rams


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Thanks for your reply. Currently I am holding learners license for car with me (India). Is it still valid or do I need to get the permanent license in my country? Because I need to wait 30 days to get permanent license.
> 
> -Rams


Of course you would need the permanent license.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Overseas permanent license is enough*

Licence holders from another country (other than New Zealand) who come into NSW and hold a permanent visa under the Commonwealth Migration Act 1958 are allowed to drive or ride in NSW on their current overseas licences for a maximum of three months from the date the permanent visa is issued.

If a permanent visa is issued before the licence holder arrives in Australia, they must convert their overseas licence within three months of living in NSW if they wish to continue driving on public roads in NSW.

If you are a licence holder from New Zealand (regardless if you are a permanent or temporary resident), you must obtain a NSW driver licence within three months of residing in NSW or you must stop driving.

The most up to date and current information regarding the NSW licence application procedure for overseas licence holders can be found using the below link from the Roads and Maritime Services website.

International drivers < New residents of NSW < Licensing < www.rta.nsw.gov.au

see the below link for access to the Licence Application form.

RMS forms < Downloads < Documents and Statistics < www.rta.nsw.gov.au

If you have held your overseas driver or rider licence (not learner) for less than 12 months, you will be issued a NSW provisional P1 licence. If you have held your overseas driver licence for more than 12 months but less than three years, a provisional P2 licence will be issued. If you have held your overseas driver licence for more than three years, you will be issued with a NSW unrestricted licence.


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

Funny thing is that visa holder is allowed to drive 3 months from the date of ISSUING the visa. For example if your visa was issued September 2012 and you are planning your first entry now, you are not allowed to drive until you have an Australian driving license.

Luckily i visited the Roads and Maritime office 2.5 months since my visa ISSUING DATE and was told about this. On the time I was driving my rental car worry free thinking the 3 months will start since the date of first entry. But perhaps the most lucky thing was that they issued me full Australian driving license on the spot


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ramoz said:


> If a permanent visa is issued before the licence holder arrives in Australia, they must convert their overseas licence within three months of living in NSW if they wish to continue driving on public roads in NSW.


Hey Ramoz, thanks for info.
But want to clarify - what do you mean by 'convert' license ? - does this mean that license would be converted without any tests if we do it withing 3 months of reaching NSW? or license would be issued by regular written+drive test?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Nope some countries can swap licence straight over, like the UK. Others need to take full test regardless of when they convert it.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I got my NSW driving license today, so a quick tip: NSW Roads and Maritime Services only accept translations from two sources, namely the NSW Community Relations Commission or DIAC. The former ask at least 77AUD per document but as a new PR holder (and for some TR visas as well) you can actually get some translations for free. 

More info: Help with Translations

We waited two weeks for the translations to arrive. You also need proof of residency (= an address) in NSW, such as a tenancy contract, at the time you apply. If you received your driving license in a recognized country you may not have to do testing at all, as __shel_ mentioned. The eyesight test is on a computer screen and they take your picture and produce the card immediately. In my case it took all of 15min to get a new license, no computer test or driving test required. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

is the driving license for motorcycle any different from car or the same?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi madrag, 

motorcycles require a different license class: They distinguish between C (car) and R (rider) and you need an equivalent license from your country to transfer it directly or undergo testing if your country is not exempt. The recognized country list applies to riders as well. 

*Recommended reading: *
Road Users Handbook (massive 190-page-document but very easy to read and understandable)
Motorcycle Riders' Handbook (additional information for riders)

You can take the *Driver Knowledge Test* in multiple languages other than English (Arabic, Chinese, Croatian, Greek, Korean, Serbian, Spanish, Turkish and Vietnamese). Try an online test to see how well you are doing with the study material. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Mate

I hold Indian license for over 14 years now. Am I eligible to get unrestricted license in NSW? I do not see India in the list of countries exempted from license test. Are these two different things or related to each other.
My biggest concern is to get an unrestricted license asap and if I can get it without any tests based on the experience, nothing like it!!!

Cheers
Amit



ramoz said:


> Licence holders from another country (other than New Zealand) who come into NSW and hold a permanent visa under the Commonwealth Migration Act 1958 are allowed to drive or ride in NSW on their current overseas licences for a maximum of three months from the date the permanent visa is issued.
> 
> If a permanent visa is issued before the licence holder arrives in Australia, they must convert their overseas licence within three months of living in NSW if they wish to continue driving on public roads in NSW.
> 
> ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Amit, 

no, unfortunately you will have to pass a knowledge test and driving test if your country is not on the exemption list. The only advantage you get due to your 3+ year driving experience is that you will get a full, unrestricted license instantly after the tests and won't have to start with a provisional P1/P2 license.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Can someone guide me on the process for converting an Indian driving licence to Australian driving licence? 

Do we need to obtain an international licence first?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> I hold Indian license for over 14 years now. Am I eligible to get unrestricted license in NSW? I do not see India in the list of countries exempted from license test. Are these two different things or related to each other.
> My biggest concern is to get an unrestricted license asap and if I can get it without any tests based on the experience, nothing like it!!!
> ...


As espresso has pointed out, you will need to give a knowledge and driving test to get an Australian license. But are you being serious expecting India to be on the list of exempted countries or getting a license quickly on the basis of having an Indian license for 14 years? I assume you've been driving for a long time too so have you not noticed how utterly pathetic the driving situation has gotten in India -- and it only gets worse day by day... people freely break through red lights (honk like crazy at times if someone actually decides to follow the rules and stop at a red light and they get stuck behind that person), drive on the wrong side of the roads, etc. In fact I feel that if one presents an Indian license in any country, they should be subjected to extra testing.

Sorry for whining but the appalling situation in India pisses me off and that no one here wants to do anything about it.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

fullerms said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone guide me on the process for converting an Indian driving licence to Australian driving licence?
> 
> Do we need to obtain an international licence first?


Step 1: your license should be in english and should match the format of the license in a book that referred by the RMS people. When I went to the Erina motor registry, she looked up my license against the license format that she had in a book. 

Since my hyd license only had the first name and not the last name, I took the confirmation letter which is a letter confirming the details on a letter head.

Step 2: Write the DKT and pass
Step 3: Pass the driving test and get unrestricted license (if you held Indian license for more than 3 years).


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> But are you being serious expecting India to be on the list of exempted countries or getting a license quickly on the basis of having an Indian license for 14 years? I assume you've been driving for a long time too so have you not noticed how utterly pathetic the driving situation has gotten in India -- and it only gets worse day by day... people freely break through red lights (honk like crazy at times if someone actually decides to follow the rules and stop at a red light and they get stuck behind that person), drive on the wrong side of the roads, etc. In fact I feel that if one presents an Indian license in any country, they should be subjected to extra testing.
> 
> Sorry for whining but the appalling situation in India pisses me off and that no one here wants to do anything about it.


On the other hand, looking at the traffic situation in India, every indian should get this license. Seriously....


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> no, unfortunately you will have to pass a knowledge test and driving test if your country is not on the exemption list. The only advantage you get due to your 3+ year driving experience is that you will get a full, unrestricted license instantly after the tests and won't have to start with a provisional P1/P2 license.


Thanks Espresso


----------



## Padmanabhan (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello folks,

I hold Indian Driving License (TamilNadu) issue in 2009 (LMV), which is valid till 2026 [all in English]. I am driving car since 2009. I will migrate to Australia (not sure of place) in July. PR issued on Apr 14. 

I wanted to get license to drive in Australia and what would be the steps for my case and experience ? Any proactive steps can be taken ?

Thanks in Advance,
Paddy


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Your INDIAN driving license would work for first 3 months.

As soon as you reach Australia, at the first opportunity you should start the process of applying for Australian Driving license.

*Refer to the following website for driving in VICTORIA state:-*

https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences

Regards,
Jeetendra





Padmanabhan said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I hold Indian Driving License (TamilNadu) issue in 2009 (LMV), which is valid till 2026 [all in English]. I am driving car since 2009. I will migrate to Australia (not sure of place) in July. PR issued on Apr 14.
> 
> ...


----------



## Padmanabhan (Jan 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Your INDIAN driving license would work for first 3 months.
> 
> As soon as you reach Australia, at the first opportunity you should start the process of applying for Australian Driving license.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Jeetendra. That would help me to get in VIC.
How about other states?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

For other states you would have to do some google search on your own .

Regards,
Jeetendra



Padmanabhan said:


> Thank you very much Jeetendra. That would help me to get in VIC.
> How about other states?


----------



## Indian-in-Sweden (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I read we can drive in NSW for 3 months on arrival if you hold PR.
But someone mentioned these 3 months start from your Visa issue date.

I have visa issued October 2014 and I am planning to make 1st entry in July 2015.
Can I drive now with my Indian License or 3 months time has expired and I need to apply for new NSW license ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have heard that 3 months start from Arrival date AND NOT VISA issue date.


But don't recall the source of this information now.



Indian-in-Sweden said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I read we can drive in NSW for 3 months on arrival if you hold PR.
> But someone mentioned these 3 months start from your Visa issue date.
> ...


----------

